# Transferring UK driving licence into UAE driving licence



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can obtain/download the forms to do the above?

Happyhour


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've not seen them available for download (doesn't mean they are not), but it is probably easier to just fill the form in when you go to one of the RTA offices for your licence


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes very easy,

Go to Deira City Centre, or the one on al wasl road - RTA customer service place..

bring 10 photos (just in case)

go to optician - get an eye test - not expensive.... they will give you certificate.

company letter - NOC written in the name of the RTA 
passport copy
visa page
UK driving license

they will do it there for you....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Does anyone know where I can obtain/download the forms to do the above?
> 
> Happyhour


They are not availible to download, but can be found at any RTA office

Deira City Centre
Co op store on Al Wasel Road
RTA HQ near Gold&Diamond Park
Jelel Ali Port area
Al Warsan - Behind International centre
Ras Al Khor, beside Car auctions

and many more that I can't remember

the application form is not a Standard A4 page so can't be printed so you must go get one

.


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I sorted one out at the RTA HQ next to the Gold & Diamond Park and near to Mall of the Emirates a few weeks ago in about 45 minutes. You don't need to take photos or a sight test if you don't mind paying a few dirhams to the people there. I was going to get there before 8am to avoid any queues but ended up arriving around midday. Even then it was quiet and including the sight test and photos it took me around 45 minutes to walk out with a licence.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

dxbeagle said:


> I sorted one out at the RTA HQ next to the Gold & Diamond Park and near to Mall of the Emirates a few weeks ago in about 45 minutes. You don't need to take photos or a sight test if you don't mind paying a few dirhams to the people there. I was going to get there before 8am to avoid any queues but ended up arriving around midday. Even then it was quiet and including the sight test and photos it took me around 45 minutes to walk out with a licence.


Going to sort out my driving licence tomorrow. I live in the Greens where is the nearest RTA office? I go everywhere in a taxi and after 6 months in Dubai my geography is still hopeless!

Many thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

From the Greens, the one at Al Barsha will be your closest. It is across the road from Mall of Emirates.

The taxi driver will know where it is.

Remember to take

1, UK Licence (both parts) and copies
2. Passport with copies of details page and visa page
3. NOC if you need one
4. Eye test (can be done in the little building outside the RTA)
5. Passport photos (again, I believe you can get these done there if you don't have some)


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> From the Greens, the one at Al Barsha will be your closest. It is across the road from Mall of Emirates.
> 
> The taxi driver will know where it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I have been up early with my children as usual and am busy packing for Abu Dhabi as we move there on Thursday. I seem to have so much going on at the moment so it is great when someone answers my question and then spells out everything i need to do/take because at the moment I just can't think straight:confused2: Thanks again!


----------

